# Deadfalls



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

anyone use deadfalls?
what kind & directions how to build.
i wanted to put a couple deadfalls in my line this fall and want to get some practice building them this summer. 
i know their old-school but i saw a book on them & thought i'd give'em a try.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know where you are, but where I live deadfalls are illegal for anything but a survival situation.

That aside, it depends on what you're after, where you're trapping, and whether you want the animal caught alive or not.

Let me know your situation, the area, and what your preferences are, and I'll get you taken care of.

:beer:


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i don't think deadfalls are illegal in Pennsylvania, but since you said that i better check before go about building one.

i'm in southwest PA.

i don't want do make one that is very complex. just something to take out a ****.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You know, I think that if you check with your area ranger, you may be able to set up a box trap using a figure-four deadfall trigger for the ****.

With the box trap, you have the option of releasing a wrongly-caught animal, since mice, rats, porcuipines, feral cats, bobcats, coyotes, possums, weasels, badgers, and raccoons are roughly all attracted to the same type of bait.

I suggest first checking the regulations for your area to see if you can trap that particular animal, this time of year, with that particular trap. If it's not in there, ask your local Game Warden. Once you find out what you can do, let me know. I'll see that you get your ****. If you find out that you can use anything, or if you can use a weighted killing deadfall in your area, then I'll explain to you how to set it up.

Until then...


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

turns out it is illegal to set deadfalls in PA., but thanks for your help.


----------

